

For one million dollars, Amazon Japan will sell you the giant Kuratas - rcarmo
http://www.intorobotics.com/one-million-dollar-amazon-japan-will-sell-giant-kuratas/

======
rcarmo
The HOWTO video is... fascinating.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iZ0WuNvHr8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iZ0WuNvHr8)

------
everyone
Does anyone else get the impression that though the japanese may be obsessed
with robots they are way behind the rest of the world in terms of technology?
For example compare Hondas asimo to Boston Dynamics' atlas.

~~~
gadjo95
It's just that you are not following closely what companies in Japan are
doing. As a reminder Shaft company bought by Google was way better than the
robot from Boston Dynamics during the Darpa Challenge:
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/schaft...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/schaft-
robot-company-bought-by-google-darpa-robotics-challenge-winner)

